# L1...finally



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Reposted in its own thread








Made it, L1 in 3 moves, the machine I always aimed for. Let that be an end to upgrades... Oh yeah forgot, got to get an E8 yet. The quest continues!

I am not disappointed with the results in the cup so far, plenty of playing to be done yet.

I'll tell you what though, the person who invents electrical items that don't need a cable will make a fortune. Hiding flex is a real pain in the arse


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one, you will come to love the shots you get from them


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Brilliant - you'll never look back or if you're anything like me, want for anything more. It's the most satisfying way of making a fantastic espresso.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

The glooping drip noises the coffee makes when hitting the cup is mesmerising.

I had a slight, and I mean slight, problem with the drip tray not sitting correctly. A quick facetime to Reiss and it was fixed in a jiffy...really nice chap

Happy days!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking good! One day, maybe...


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Enjoy! I've found it pretty much impossible to get a sink shot from mine. I've also found myself being drawn towards lighter roasts than I used to - the L1 rarely presents an overly sour or acidic shot but is very revealing of complex flavours. Try Foundry Rocko Mountain Reserve as an espresso - you'll go quiet and gaze into the distance, it's that good through your new kit.

With the the beans I've been using I find I get the best from it letting it get to the top of the power/pressure cycle before pulling the lever and again before steaming milk - only takes seconds to recover.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up...it's what i'm aiming for.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Great news , congratulations on reaching the end of the upgrades


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good choice !

Cant see me ever changing mine


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Lovely. How do you get in to dose the grinder in the corner though?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

risky said:


> Lovely. How do you get in to dose the grinder in the corner though?


I use it for filter coffee and weigh the beans into a cup and tip them in. There is more room than there looks.

It has the lens hood on it and an old tamper as a weight


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats. The quietness is my favourite bit. The pitter patter of the coffee hitting the cup gets me every time. Welcome to a world of simple, sublime espresso.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Enjoy,


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

with all these lever folk, i think it is about time i organised a lever day at rave!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> with all these lever folk, i think it is about time i organised a lever day at rave!


ooooh, yes please and please bring that wonderful lever I was playing with that you brought to the let Rave day - assuming that you still have it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Hiding flex is a real pain in the arse


Well I wouldn't recommend hiding it there - no wonder it hurts!

Beautiful setup there! I do get tempted by the whole lever thing - except I would have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Well I wouldn't recommend hiding it there - no wonder it hurts!
> 
> Beautiful setup there! I do get tempted by the whole lever thing - except I would have no clue what I'm doing.


Levers like the l1 are really simple to get the hang of


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Levers like the l1 are really simple to get the hang of


Surprisingly simple!

Love the idea of a lever day and the chance to learn more techniques though


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a really good idea... I'd definitely be up for it!


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Great set up looks the business mate


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an L1. It consistently delivers great espressos but will expose poor beans ie those that are too old or flat. I find that it is also easier to texture milk. I use the smallest pitcher and the milk is superb. It is worth buying some (BWT) water filters though is you are not plumbed in.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> with all these lever folk, i think it is about time i organised a lever day at rave!


count me in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> count me in


Wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Lovely. I mistakenly clicked on an L1 thread, and bizarrely my first thought was "no way, there's an espresso machine made in Birmingham, that has to be the one for me!" (I'm a brummie in exile in Bristol). Hoping they're still made in 10 years...


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea - I'd be up for that. Any chance of a crash course in maintaining the group as part of the day ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Great idea - I'd be up for that. Any chance of a crash course in maintaining the group as part of the day ?


Yep I planned to do that anyway


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grahamg said:


> Lovely. I mistakenly clicked on an L1 thread, and bizarrely my first thought was "no way, there's an espresso machine made in Birmingham, that has to be the one for me!" (I'm a brummie in exile in Bristol). Hoping they're still made in 10 years...


If you ever need to have a play on one just shout, I am not that far


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Someone mention lever day? Count me in and make sure it's a Sunday ( A Barber's only day off)


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> If you ever need to have a play on one just shout, I am not that far


Thats kind and Graham also knows where I am, we both having been audax cycling loons prior to getting into coffee.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Generous offers - pipedream for me though, disposable income dropped through the floor about 9 months ago and may not make a return until I've a surly teenager! (Tewdric - I did get a bling bike purchase in though before the baby dropped!)


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> i have no idea what an average level of disposable income is
> 
> i know there are so many variables but still dont even have a ballpark figure of what the average dude has left for himself


edit 15k a year apparently


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> edit 15k a year apparently


Is that 15K after the essentials such as grinders and new coffee machines ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It all comes down to priorities!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

This has been some time coming, lived up to expectations?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

CallumT said:


> This has been some time coming, lived up to expectations?


Very much so.

However the last two days I have been struggling to get it right. I'm dosing 15/16g and only getting 21 out over about 30s.

Crema is watery aswell. I'm thinking I need to adjust the pressure stat?

Working from home tomorrow and everyone is out, so going to have a play


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is that the entire shot volume? 21g


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yup. Lever up no further output

Pre infusion 6 secs with no dripping and first extraction after about 5 secs

It's frustrating me, I'm grinding tight and tamping light


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

sounds like you have not greased the group properly, you should get at 30g out each and every time


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> sounds like you have not greased the group properly, you should get at 30g out each and every time


Well I thought I had done a good job of it

I will take the group apart tomorrow and be a little more liberal with the grease supplied

I bow to you your far superior knowledge as I never would have though lack of grease could be a cause.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

For someone interested in a new l1, why would the group not being greased liberally enough affect the volume of water flow?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

No idea

However, sorted! I was just about to dismantle the group and took the shower screen off and found it half covered in grease. I guess I was a little to liberal with the grease. Anyway a good clean and put it back together and I had 30g plus output. Made my wife an espresso and she said it was the nicest she had had and she knew nothing of the problem

Happy bunny now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great news


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> For someone interested in a new l1, why would the group not being greased liberally enough affect the volume of water flow?


I said properly not liberally


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok properly then.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Greasing the group correctly is really important, to much and you will end up as Ollie did with an excess on the shower screen, too little and you will have air leaks and lever slippage. It is also really important to coat the whole of the cylinder to ensure the correct seal.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers bro


----------

